# service drop connections



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

My POCO gives us tap connectors.. it is a way for them to save money. :thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I always use polaris. I am going to buy that burndy tool. Are you asking which die to get? If so, I would like to know this as well.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> My POCO gives us tap connectors.. it is a way for them to save money. :thumbsup:


Like a Htap? or a barrel?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It is a (2) piece clamp with a bolt through the middle of it.. and a plastic boot fits around the tap

I'm not sure what a "H" tap looks like


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I always use polaris. I am going to buy that burndy tool. Are you asking which die to get? If so, I would like to know this as well.


 I dont know??, I thought the Burndy would do most all typical service connections without any additional dies


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

oldschool said:


> I dont know??, I thought the Burndy would do most all typical service connections without any additional dies


If thats the case, then awesome. Those polaris cut my profits too much.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I just use temp split bolts and the poco does the permanent crimp splice after the inspection.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> It is a (2) piece clamp with a bolt through the middle of it.. and a plastic boot fits around the tap
> 
> I'm not sure what a "H" tap looks like


 so its not crimped? its mechanical?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

oldschool said:


> so its not crimped? its mechanical?


It's mechanical.. even the POCO guys use them for connecting services

They stopped using barrel crimps years ago


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

POCO here uses H tap compresion connectors.










With this crimp tool.











The hacks use a more crude method.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Poco here (National Grid aka National Greed) uses parallel groove connectors - not the crimp type but the bolt type. They used to tape them up but they stopped that a few years ago and went to clamshells.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

220/221 said:


> The hacks use a more crude method.


That looks like a temporary connection that was forgotten about. Did you find it because of a problem or were you changing the service?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> That looks like a temporary connection that was forgotten about. Did you find it because of a problem or were you changing the service?


 To me, that looks like they made ther connection permanent, maybe using jap wrap or rubber tape...nah, they wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I u$e the hack method.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I u$e the hack method.


 yeah the guy was a hack: he stripped his wire like a stick instead of the nice clean round cut.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> It is a (2) piece clamp with a bolt through the middle of it.. and a plastic boot fits around the tap
> 
> I'm not sure what a "H" tap looks like


 
A fargo connector?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> yeah the guy was a hack: he stripped his wire like a stick instead of the nice clean round cut.


That's how I roll....no clean cuts here.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I just use temp split bolts and the poco does the permanent crimp splice after the inspection.


I do the same, our POCO allows you to do the disconnect and re-connect on services. But they ALWAYS forget to send a crew by to install crimp connectors on the service. So I always make sure my connections are permanent!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

butt splices with a manual crimper by the way are those romex connectors listed for cu/al:laughing:


----------



## Richgriffith (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah thoughs are romex connectors. ive seen ground rod connectors used also or scotchlocks. i personally use split bolts or crimp connectors.:thumbsup:


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Romex Conn*

Those romex connectors are great. Cheap, easy to install, and your net profit will be even higher


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I do the same, our POCO allows you to do the disconnect and re-connect on services. But they ALWAYS forget to send a crew by to install crimp connectors on the service. So I always make sure my connections are permanent!


That's pretty common with the poco here as well but I just use Burndy unitap connectors. fast and easy for a temp splice.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Our POCO has a fast-track certification program. We became certified and it is a real time saver. They provide you with the Burndy set screw connectors and the Burndy plastic insulating covers for the connectors. The little crappy meter sealer that PPL provides is green, but for the fast track it is yellow, and says "contractor" instead of the usual "PPL".

This allows us to do a typical 200A service in about 6 hours, with no inspection needed the same day. The inspector then looks at the job and sends the cut-card with the job number to PPL and marks Fast Track on the card and the POCO crew never come out.

I have one of these kits here, I just may need to take a run out to the truck and get on to post a picture.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Luckily enough I have a father that works for the poco so we get there crimps. They are the split connector that has the bolt in the center with the plastic clam shell, I usually Throw a wrap of tap around the clam shell I have a hard time trusting the plastic clip that holds them shut. The power company allows you to disconnect and reconnect as long as you are on there list. The inspector then comes out and sends the cut in card in.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i use burndys or polaris connectors. do it old school and use burndys with bare hands and a fiber glass ladder


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

oldschool said:


> For those of you who do your own cut and re-connect on residential services
> 
> Only one POCO in my area will allow this and I usually get them to do it and pass the cost along.
> 
> I am getting a Burndy MD6-8 crimping tool, what is the most common tap or splice used in resi service drops?



Where I am from, it is a major NO NO to even cut a meter seal. So, tapping our own service is not allowed either. But, the crimps that are used here are the Blackburn 158, and 189 for the 100 amp connections, depending on the wire sized. Then you put a black cover over it. The dies would be and "O" Die for both, and then when you get the bigger crimps you would use the "D"Die, for the bigger wires. 

They also use a crimp they call an insulink, which is an insulated butt connector, which uses the 5/8" die. 

Around here they used the bolt type connection on non payers, so that they can disconnect them alot.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

thegoodelectrician said:


> Where I am from, it is a major NO NO to even cut a meter seal. So, tapping our own service is not allowed either. But, the crimps that are used here are the Blackburn 158, and 189 for the 100 amp connections, depending on the wire sized. Then you put a black cover over it. The dies would be and "O" Die for both, and then when you get the bigger crimps you would use the "D"Die, for the bigger wires.
> 
> They also use a crimp they call an insulink, which is an insulated butt connector, which uses the 5/8" die.
> 
> Around here they used the bolt type connection on non payers, so that they can disconnect them alot.


what do you consider a major NO NO?


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> what do you consider a major NO NO?


We considering the POCO, fined a retired lineman(poco employee) for cutting his meter seal and pulling the meter to do some work on his panel. Then I cut a seal not to long after that and got a major talking to, but thankfully no fine. But I will not do it again.

For some reason my linesman pliers are not as good as theirs to cut the seal.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

thegoodelectrician said:


> We considering the POCO, fined a retired lineman(poco employee) for cutting his meter seal and pulling the meter to do some work on his panel. Then I cut a seal not to long after that and got a major talking to, but thankfully no fine. But I will not do it again.
> 
> For some reason my linesman pliers are not as good as theirs to cut the seal.


I was always told their is not much difference in a $5 dollar ass chewing and a $500 dollar ass chewing.

So what constitutes a major talking to.. I bet that former employee had an issue or two...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I always cut in my own service. Poco doesnt care around here. Ive never had a problem with them. As long as you recieve the right training and wear the proper ppe I dont see the problem with doing it..


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I always cut in my own service. Poco doesnt care around here. Ive never had a problem with them. As long as you recieve the right training and wear the proper ppe I dont see the problem with doing it..


For you, being the owner you can do that. If there ever comes a time you ask an employee to do that you will be violating OSHA rules. Take that for what its worth, I have cut services in too.


----------



## electrocad620 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Safe Break*

Has anyone used these connectors they make connect and disconnect great
also they are used to protect the meter and mast if something falls on the service here is the link
www.safe-break.com


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Are flip flops, a tank top, shorts, and bare hands considered PPE?

I Thought everyone cut there own services in untill recently, ask the poco here they may tell you to call an electrician.

I use these a mastic pad and some tape never had a problem.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> For you, being the owner you can do that. If there ever comes a time you ask an employee to do that you will be violating OSHA rules. Take that for what its worth, I have cut services in too.


I'm just wondering but where's the best place to get a list of OSHA rules?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

vos said:


> I'm just wondering but where's the best place to get a list of OSHA rules?



OSHA 1926 :whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i use burndys or polaris connectors. do it old school and use burndys with bare hands and a fiber glass ladder


Same here... fiberglass ladder, bare-handed every time. It's a matter of not grounding yourself. Also, don't put the meter in until after you've reconnected. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Same here... fiberglass ladder, bare-handed every time. It's a matter of not grounding yourself. Also, don't put the meter in until after you've reconnected. :thumbsup:



As well as turn off all the branch circuits, then the main, before removing the meter.

Then, after it's reconnected and the meter is back in, you turn on the main, then the branch circuits one at a time.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> As well as turn off all the branch circuits, then the main, before removing the meter.
> 
> Then, after it's reconnected and the meter is back in, you turn on the main, then the branch circuits one at a time.


:thumbsup:
I like to add to that, double check for shorts with your meter. Check the service conductors, the meter can, the panel, Double check it before you tie in, and after you tie in before you turn the main on.


----------



## Mogie (May 26, 2010)

gold said:


> Are flip flops, a tank top, shorts, and bare hands considered PPE?
> 
> I Thought everyone cut there own services in untill recently, ask the poco here they may tell you to call an electrician.
> 
> I use these a mastic pad and some tape never had a problem.


This is what I use also. They also sell these insulated w/protective caps for the set screws. This way, it doesn't matter how long the poco takes to get out to put on their approved crimp-type butt splices.

And yes - bare feet, shorts, aluminum ladder, no gloves: God hates a coward!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

POco gives us ilsco feather boxes out here. They also work fine in service trofts.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I typically always use H-taps. 

Of the PoCo's I work under, I find that H-taps are most common, Insulinks are second most common (insulated barrel connectors), and AMPact wedge connectors are third most common.


----------

